# Bombardier hands over first ALP-46A



## jis (Nov 13, 2009)

From the _Railway Gazette International_:



> USA: The first of 36 type ALP-46A electric locomotives being built for New Jersey Transit was ceremonially handed over at Bombardier Transportation's Kassel plant in Germany on November 12.


You can read the whole article and see a photo here.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Nov 13, 2009)

> Bombardier will also supply 26 electro-diesel variants, the ALP-45DP, to enable NJ Transit to provide a one-seat ride into New York Penn Station from non-electrified lines.


I googled ALP-45DP and came up dry. Are there any concept photos or drawings out there online of what this loco might look like?


----------



## jis (Nov 13, 2009)

Specification can be found in this Wikipedia article.

Also one can have a look at the Bombardier Specification Sheet (PDF).


----------



## jis (Nov 14, 2009)

More pictures of the ALP-46A....






And here is a picture of the cab:


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Nov 14, 2009)

jis said:


> Also one can have a look at the Bombardier Specification Sheet (PDF).


That lists the overhead power compatibility as 25kV/60hz, 12kV/25hz. They don't seem to explicitly list the New Haven Line ~12kV/60hz. Is that just an oversight in writing the spec, or will these be incompatible with the overhead power on the New Haven Line?

Is there any data available on how much weight carrying capacity would be freed up if the diesel prime mover and fuel tanks were ripped out, such that perhaps a bunch of Tesla Roadster battery packs (about 1000 pounds per 53 kilowatt hours, I think) could be installed? Also, what's the average power consumption in kilowatts of an NJT train per, say, 10 miles, or per run from terminal to terminal?


----------



## jis (Nov 14, 2009)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > Also one can have a look at the Bombardier Specification Sheet (PDF).
> ...


Something that works on 25Hz will work fine on 60Hz. It is the other way round that does not necessarily work.



> Is there any data available on how much weight carrying capacity would be freed up if the diesel prime mover and fuel tanks were ripped out, such that perhaps a bunch of Tesla Roadster battery packs (about 1000 pounds per 53 kilowatt hours, I think) could be installed? Also, what's the average power consumption in kilowatts of an NJT train per, say, 10 miles, or per run from terminal to terminal?


I don't know and haven't seen the info spelled out as such anywhere.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 14, 2009)

I think it worth noting and making it clear, that this topic started on the new ALP-46A electric locomotive, a loco that some hope Amtrak might also buy.

It has now drifted over to the dual-mode (diesel/electric) ALP-DP locomotive that NJT is also buying and looks remarkably similar to the ALP-46A all electric locomotive, since it's in the same locomotive family.

I know we allow topics to drift here at AU more than many other places do, but this is one drift that I'm afraid not everyone will notice, so I wanted to it that clear.


----------



## jis (Nov 14, 2009)

I sort of guessed that this might happen. That is why I posted the original message in the Commuter forum rather than in the Amtrak one. 

BTW, the DP is a single cab loco unlike the pure electrics like the ALP-46 and 46A that are all dual cab.

Coming back to the original topic. Apparently the first ALP-46A will arrive stateside within a couple of weeks and enter into the testing phase. As has been mentioned it will get certified for 125 mph, which means it will probably do test runs at upto 135 to 140mph.


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 17, 2009)

Can't wait to see them in service!


----------



## jis (Nov 18, 2009)

According to reports the first ALP-46A together with a couple of multi-levels will head off to Pueblo to get tested and certified for 125mph etc.


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 18, 2009)

Any idea on when that will be??


----------

